# Rookie question of the day



## an89ag (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay, I apologize for wasting everyone's time, but I'm stumped.  When I use the SEARCH with "knife+sharpener" I get a list of threads (which is good).  However, when I click on one of threads, I go straight to the Forum home page.  I can't get any links to work. 

I have Firefox & have restarted the program.  

Thanks for the help & I look forward to learning from your site.

John


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 7, 2007)

I would bet that the "+" sign is the reason.

The search here is not really good for multiple word searches.

You CAN do them from the advanced search page at Google, however.

Put the search terms in the appropriate boxes, then put 
www.discusscooking.com in the Domain box. That will restrict the results to
pages from here.

Hope that makes sense!

Oh,... welcome to DC!!!!!


----------



## an89ag (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know you could do that.  I just tried it & found 77 hits - that should keep me entertained for a while.  

Thanks for the prompt reply.  This should solve my problem.  

John


----------



## Bilby (Nov 7, 2007)

I use an identical forum on another site as the key poster. I don't use the "+" just the words themselves. No need to use Google. Just type in "knife sharpener" in DC's search box. There are quite a few threads that pop up and they all take you to the thread.  Hold down the "control" button on your keyboard when you click on the thread and it will open in a new window for you.  If any of that doesn't work, it is Firefox which is not always compatible with this forum from my experience on the other site.  But it does depend on the set up and whether it has been tested.


----------



## an89ag (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, Bilby, but I specifically wanted both words in the post.  In general, just putting two words results in a search with "either/or" results.  For example there are many postings that have knife but don't discuss sharpeners at all.  In some searches, adding a "+" sign forces the search to narrow results to post that have both words.  

Thanks, anyway for the reply.  I think I have found the info I needed in the Forums.  This is a really great website - Thanks to all!

John


----------



## Bilby (Nov 7, 2007)

That would be the difference in the sites no doubt, cos it refines my search on the other search quite specifically.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 7, 2007)

John (an89ag) - I'm afraid the vB software we are running under doesn't appear to support "boolean" searches from our search engine which would allow you to search on "strings"  ... searching on multiple words will give you hits based on _any_ word in your search string ...

Okay - on using Google .... one way is to type in www.discusscooking.com followed by the string you want to search on in parentheses - for example - for knife sharpener you would search on: www.discusscooking.com "knife sharpener" and you get these results.


----------

